# What make is this?



## uncle buck (Aug 3, 2007)

Can anybody tell me what the make of this lawn tractor is? It has an 18hp Onan engine and a 61" cut. Hydraulic deck lift. It has these 4 diamonds in a square shape on the front. If anybody has any ideas I would appreciate it.
Thanks,
Uncle Buck


----------



## dbear (Sep 17, 2003)

Gravely?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Yup Dbear is right. Its a gravely. Now if you can get some serial numbers from the frame (should be a plate under the seat near were the engine bolts onto the transmission) I can look up the model and year.

Is this a new purchase or just something you saw by the road?

Andy


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

It probably a Gravely 8183-T made in 1979 and 1980. They had the Onan B48 engine in them twin cylinder, aluminum with cast iron sleeves. They were the top of the line rider Gravely sold in those years with the largest engine they offered. It should have an hour meter, ammeter and cigarete lighter on the dash along with a low oil light and headlight switch. It would also have the longer frame on it to handle the 60" mower. They are quite rare and if it runs well and doesn't need an overhaul they sell quickly to collectors.

Let me know if you need any more info on it.

Andy


----------



## uncle buck (Aug 3, 2007)

the serial number is 00363141. The guy wants $325 for it and it runs and cuts great.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I would check it out and look it over just like any almost 30 year old tractor. If it runs and mowes well you can probably make money if all you do is paint it the right color and resell it. If you need this big of a garden tractor and you are comfortable working on it you have found one of the best ones ever made IMHO. You can still easily get parts from several online dealers who stock most of the regular parts for this tractor and there is a very active Ebay community to buy parts and attachments. 

Let me know what other info you need. I hope you buy it cause otherwise I will want to take a road trip to pick it up and I would have a heck of a time trying to explain that to my wife right now. 

Andy


----------



## uncle buck (Aug 3, 2007)

*old gravely*

What were the original colors for this thing?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Since chrpmaster had figured out this machine is a Gravely; may as well move it to the Gravely section as Andy wisely suggested.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

*Re: old gravely*



> _Originally posted by uncle buck _
> *What were the original colors for this thing? *


The tractor was mostly red with some white stripes on the side. A great source for pictures and sales brochures (along with service manuals etc) is

Gravely manuals 

Let us know if you end up bringing this one home.

Andy


----------

